# My take on the thunderbolt development



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

I have had my bolt for a while now and I feel that this phone is still a great phone even though big red retires phones WAY to fast. Yes we have lost alot of devs to the nexus but God who would not want that phone. Me personally I would like to have it but I am very happy with my bolt. The dev base is still pretty strong for this phone, but it has slowed a lot. I feel like big red is releasing phones way to fast. My guess is that they are trying to keep people interested in there merchandise, but in doing so at least for the small margin of rooted users it makes it tough for the development community to keep up. I feel we still have a strong developer base on the bolt and I hope the devs keep pumping out stuff for the bolt. I mean come on it was the flag ship of Verizon 4G network and phones. That's my soap box rant for today, please share your feelings on this topic.

sent from my HTC greatness.


----------



## ultrastigi (Jul 12, 2011)

At least your phone still has development ...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## Android_Addict (Sep 24, 2011)

liberatedx said:


> Yes we have lost alot of devs to the nexus but God who would not want that phone


Me (raises and waves my hand). I had....well technically still have it but barely got 3g with it sometimes and battery life wasn't good either. I'm glad I grabbed a micro sim adapter so I could go back to the TB. Just a couple days ago I grabbed a Rezound off eBay and so glad I did. The only thing I'm missing now is the extended battery.

Sent from my ThunderBOLT using RootzWiki


----------



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

You know phonegod I'm like you if I could I would get a rezound the beats audio and seems like a solid phone. I would get that instead of the nexus, don't get me wrong this is not a nexus hating thread I think the specs onthat phone are insane.

sent from my HTC greatness.


----------



## ultrastigi (Jul 12, 2011)

The nexus seems cool because of the unlocked bootloader but above anything I want a phone that works. I love bionic just sucks everyone left. I still have my tbolt and its a soild phone. I switch between the two.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## Android_Addict (Sep 24, 2011)

liberatedx said:


> You know phonegod I'm like you if I could I would get a rezound the beats audio and seems like a solid phone. I would get that instead of the nexus, don't get me wrong this is not a nexus hating thread I think the specs onthat phone are insane.
> 
> sent from my HTC greatness.


Both the nexus and rezound will outperform my oc'd bolt any day and the thing that disappointed me most about the gnex was the radio. I agree though that both the specs and development are awesome. I didn't mean to take it in the direction of an anti-nexus thread. I've seen people that have gotten similar signal with the gnex as their previous device. Maybe I got a bad one







but I've pretty much beaten the crap out of my TB and other than the scratched screen and wear from being in a holster all the time, it still works and performs just as well if not better than new thanks to the awesome developers. That's why I put the cost of a screen replacement toward the rezound figuring that should keep me running til I'm eligible to upgrade next year.

Sent from my ThunderBOLT using RootzWiki


----------



## Android_Addict (Sep 24, 2011)

ultrastigi said:


> The nexus seems cool because of the unlocked bootloader but above anything I want a phone that works. I love bionic just sucks everyone left. I still have my tbolt and its a soild phone. I switch between the two.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


The unlocked bootloader is a major plus. I've been starting to lean more toward roms that are at least close to stock rooted recently though because I want to know that if there's ever an emergency situation, I'll have no problem.

Sent from my ThunderBOLT using RootzWiki


----------



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

PhoneGod said:


> The unlocked bootloader is a major plus. I've been starting to lean more toward roms that are at least close to stock rooted recently though because I want to know that if there's ever an emergency situation, I'll have no problem.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBOLT using RootzWiki


I have been doing the same thing the stock rooted feels better to me and there are no major steps in getting it back to stock. If I may ask how much did u pay for your rezound
sent from my HTC greatness.


----------



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

Phonegod did u say u where a dev? If so what's your work I'm curious to check it out.

sent from my HTC greatness.


----------



## Android_Addict (Sep 24, 2011)

liberatedx said:


> Phonegod did u say u where a dev? If so what's your work I'm curious to check it out.


I'm not a Dev. it's something I'd like to try sometime though. I appreciate all the hard work that the devs put in to make our phones awesome.

Sent from my CleanRezound using RootzWiki


----------



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

For sure, I think the beats by dre would make the sound amazing. And how is the dev base on the rezound?

sent from my HTC greatness.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

You can blame the majority of the customers that wants the latest greatest phone.. I have said it before with the way the tech is evolving for smartphones. They are obsolete when they release. Heck look at before a dual core phone came out. They was already working on the quad core processor. I am happy with my bolt and even with the screwy radios dropping data signals and all I will still keep this phone well after I upgrade. This is a solid phone for everything but data signal but was to be expected as it was the first 4g phone offered by Verizon.

To compare performance between a bolt and the nexus/rezound is just plain dumb. How about compare apple's to apple's or do people know of a bolt that has a dual core processor in it?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Android_Addict (Sep 24, 2011)

liberatedx said:


> For sure, I think the beats by dre would make the sound amazing. And how is the dev base on the rezound?
> 
> sent from my HTC greatness.


The sound enhancer does make a difference but only for stock apps and only through the headphone jack. There's not a lot going on in the dev forum here and a little bit on the other site.

Swyped from my Rezound


----------



## Android_Addict (Sep 24, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> You can blame the majority of the customers that wants the latest greatest phone.. I have said it before with the way the tech is evolving for smartphones. They are obsolete when they release. Heck look at before a dual core phone came out. They was already working on the quad core processor. I am happy with my bolt and even with the screwy radios dropping data signals and all I will still keep this phone well after I upgrade. This is a solid phone for everything but data signal but was to be expected as it was the first 4g phone offered by Verizon.
> 
> To compare performance between a bolt and the nexus/rezound is just plain dumb. How about compare apple's to apple's or do people know of a bolt that has a dual core processor in it?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


I was and am still perfectly happy with the TB but due to my carelessness, I used it without a screen protector and got a bunch of really bad scratches. That was the only reason for looking at a replacement. I'm not ever making that $700 mistake again. I'll always have the bolt and will still use it while I'm messing around outside since I don't have to worry about the screen









Swyped from my Rezound


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I got a few scratches on my first 'Bolt, but rather than buy a new phone I called VZW and harassed them about the dialer bug on the stock Sense ROM (which they claimed they'd never heard of) until they agreed to send me out a replacement.

first thing that went on the replacement was a screen protector.


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

I love my bolt to the point that I'm scared to get anything else cause in might not stand up...


----------



## Android_Addict (Sep 24, 2011)

revosfts said:


> I love my bolt to the point that I'm scared to get anything else cause in might not stand up...


I love mine too and I haven't been able to get battery usage any less on anything else. I rarely see anything more than -400mA according to battery monitor widget pro and that's being OC'd to 1.4 . Flashing is so much easier with s-off too lol.

Sent from my CyanogenBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## Android_Addict (Sep 24, 2011)

number5toad said:


> I got a few scratches on my first 'Bolt, but rather than buy a new phone I called VZW and harassed them about the dialer bug on the stock Sense ROM (which they claimed they'd never heard of) until they agreed to send me out a replacement.
> 
> first thing that went on the replacement was a screen protector.


I showed my screen to a store Rep once and he thought the strange spot in the middle might have been pressure







I guess it could be but I would've thought that much pressure would break the glass. I maybe should have pushed for a new one because of obviously defective hardware lol. its been there for about 8 months now







its always lived naked in a seidio holster too. Maybe pushing against the clip might have done something. I'm being overly protective of the rezound by not even using it on weekends where there's a chance of dropping or scratching etc. while I'm busy doing a bunch of stuff outside.

Edit: yes...in addition to being all scratched, I got a weird spot in the middle of the screen. All of this started before it was a month old







It looks just like water got trapped in there but still works, nothing dead.

Sent from my CyanogenBOLT using RootzWiki


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

revosfts said:


> I love my bolt to the point that I'm scared to get anything else cause in might not stand up...


I agree with this. This phone has saved my ass multiple times. As for developement, slowed? Yes. But that's ok I think its time that most people have found the rom that best suits their needs by now. I don't think most would mind riding it out for another 8,9 months. I know I'm happy with liquid and am a lifelong supporter. Plus maybe we actually will see ics. And it sounds super cool. THUNDERBOLT.  the only phone i would consider trading for is the resound. But I can tweak my headphones better than beats anyway. THUNDER...THUNDER....THUNDERBOLT

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

I agree the bolt is a tank, even more so wrapped in a otterbox defender, its like a concealed weapon. The only other phone I have had longer then this one was my Eris and the only reason I upgraded was for a phone with a faster processor.

sent from my HTC greatness.


----------

